# More bunnies born today and more to come tomorrow!!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

So my nice big, brown NZ doe gave me a nice litter of 8 this morning.  3black, 3 white and 2 grey.  Very cute....the other two does, who I thought were NEVER going to kindle...due last week...finally both pulled fur last night!!  Hooray!!  So, I’m sure I’ll be posting more pictures tomorrow!!


----------

